# WORLDMARK owners, please read



## PA- (May 7, 2007)

Below is the text of an email I sent to Worldmark owners whom I have addresses for.  Hopefully, I'll reach others here who I don't have emails for.


As most of you are aware, the WorldMark board has decided to form a committee to determine who may run for the board in the 2007 elections.  This is to make sure, in their words, "that the candidates have the proper understanding and respect for the relationship between Worldmark and Wyndham."  Obviously, it’s a blatant effort to keep me from being able to run again, even though I was the top vote-getter among independent candidates last year.  Those are the same words they used to justify giving me 0 proxies last year.

There’s a state law on the books that requires them to put me on the ballot, as long as we can get 1/20th of 1% of the voters to petition for me to be on the ballot.  That should be doable, that’s less than 200 owners.  Therefore, I’m requesting that you please print out the petition, fill it out and sign it, and get it to Stephanie Aardahl at Worldmark by May 11.  I don’t know that we are limited to this artificial deadline of May 11 imposed by the board this year, but that would remove any doubt.  The instructions are on the petition, please print it and take care of it immediately.  And if you have friends who own worldmark, please get them to sign one as well.

You'll find the petition at this link:  

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11108

Thanks,

Philip


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 7, 2007)

PA- said:


> Below is the text of an email I sent to Worldmark owners whom I have addresses for.  Hopefully, I'll reach others here who I don't have emails for.
> 
> 
> As most of you are aware, the WorldMark board has decided to form a committee to determine who may run for the board in the 2007 elections.  This is to make sure, in their words, "that the candidates have the proper understanding and respect for the relationship between Worldmark and Wyndham."  Obviously, it’s a blatant effort to keep me from being able to run again, even though I was the top vote-getter among independent candidates last year.  Those are the same words they used to justify giving me 0 proxies last year.
> ...




Philip,

Can you sign the petition more than once if you have more than one worldmark account?  Are votes counted by account number or address?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 7, 2007)

We actually know a firefighter and his wife that own a large account with Worldmark, plus our daughter knows someone who also has points, ironically.  It is one of the guys in the Air Force that works with our son-in-law that has a parent that owns.  So we can get you two votes, very easily.  I will be happy to put the word out.  Be sure to let Hatrack know, too.  That should be an easy number of people to get.  I haven't seen Fred post lately, perhaps an email to him????


----------



## Tokapeba (May 7, 2007)

You can count on me.

Andy.


----------



## PA- (May 7, 2007)

BocaBum99 said:


> Philip,
> 
> Can you sign the petition more than once if you have more than one worldmark account?  Are votes counted by account number or address?



Yeah, Jim, you can sign one for each of your accounts.  Thanks, man.


----------



## PA- (May 7, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> .....  I haven't seen Fred post lately, perhaps an email to him????



Uh...perhaps.


----------



## PA- (May 7, 2007)

Tokapeba said:


> You can count on me.
> 
> Andy.



Thank you, sir.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 8, 2007)

PA- said:


> Yeah, Jim, you can sign one for each of your accounts.  Thanks, man.



Okay, you will be getting several sigs from me.


----------



## LisaH (May 8, 2007)

I'll faxed mine tomorrow. At least one of my friend's signature is on its way...


----------



## kapish (May 8, 2007)

Philip, expect a fax in the next three hours from us. Thanks.


----------



## LisaH (May 8, 2007)

Also, ICC5 is a WorldMark owner. You may want to contact him if he is not on your mailing list.


----------



## LLW (May 8, 2007)

I just faxed my 2 accounts in.


----------



## Dave M (May 8, 2007)

Philip -

In case you didn't already know, you can get access to a list of 95 Worldmark owners who have posted on this BBS - with links to send e-mail messages and/or Private Messages to all of them.

Click on "Users List" on the above blue bar, click on "Search Users" (on the right), then on "Advanced Search". Then put *Worldmark* in the "Resorts Owned" box and click on "Search Now". Finally, click on the appropriate "Contact" link to send your message.


----------



## cotraveller (May 8, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> . . . I haven't seen Fred post lately, perhaps an email to him????



If that's me you're referring to I've been around all along.  There hasn't been a lot of activity here concerning WorldMark so maybe that's why you haven't seen me posting much.  No email either.

I've been keeping busy travelling, with my site, and with my plans for the WorldMark election.


----------



## PA- (May 8, 2007)

Dave M said:


> Philip -
> 
> In case you didn't already know, you can get access to a list of 95 Worldmark owners who have posted on this BBS - with links to send e-mail messages and/or Private Messages to all of them.
> 
> Click on "Users List" on the above blue bar, click on "Search Users" (on the right), then on "Advanced Search". Then put *Worldmark* in the "Resorts Owned" box and click on "Search Now". Finally, click on the appropriate "Contact" link to send your message.




Thanks Dave


----------



## PClapham (May 8, 2007)

I sent our little account this afternoon to REdmond, but haven't made a copy for you-let me know if it becomes necessary-wildly packing for 2 weeks in England!
Anita


----------



## PA- (May 8, 2007)

PClapham said:


> I sent our little account this afternoon to REdmond, but haven't made a copy for you-let me know if it becomes necessary-wildly packing for 2 weeks in England!
> Anita



Thank you, Anita.  Have a good time in the isles


----------



## Born2Travel (May 9, 2007)

Ours will be there today.


----------



## PA- (May 9, 2007)

Born2Travel said:


> Ours will be there today.



I got it, thanks.  The support has been overwhelming.  HOwever, I don't trust our board to do the right thing.  Let's do a full court press and swamp them with nominations until it's apparent that they HAVE to put me on the ballot.  THis whole selection committee is illegal, they are supposed to allow any owner to run who is in good standing.  

Please, search your outlook sent, deleted and in boxes for the term "worldmark" and send out this request to anyone/everyone you've ever talked to about worldmark.  Let's get er done.  My new goal is 300 nominations by this weekend (or until the board cries "uncle".


----------



## PA- (May 10, 2007)

I just passed the 200 mark at 10AM this morning, pacific time.  C'mon owners, let's keep it going until they scrap this whole nomination committee, and live by the same rules THEY created and have followed all these years.


----------



## JudyS (May 10, 2007)

Philip, what Worldmark is doing is really ticking me off!  It makes me wish I owned Worldmark just so that I could sign your petition.   Good luck on your quest to get on the board.  It's ridiculous the games some resorts play to keep control out of owners' hands.


----------



## PA- (May 10, 2007)

JudyS said:


> .... It makes me wish I owned Worldmark just so that I could sign your petition.....



:hysterical:


----------



## SJRSONG (May 10, 2007)

Just faxed to both places... Will ask my WM friend to fax by tomorrow also...


----------



## Rent_Share (May 10, 2007)

My membership isn't transfered yet so I have no standing 

Go get em 

- just hope you don't get wished to the cornfield


----------



## PA- (May 14, 2007)

An update; though the May 11 date has passed, the nomination period can't legally be ended yet.  State law requires that the closing of nominations not be until no less than 120 days from the election, which is at the beginning of May.  So there's still a couple of weeks.

Also, it appears that Stepanie Aardall's fax isn't responding, so you have a couple of options.  You can call her and ask for an alternate fax number, or you can scan it and email it to her.


----------



## roadsister (May 14, 2007)

PA- said:


> An update; though the May 11 date has passed, the nomination period can't legally be ended yet.  State law requires that the closing of nominations not be until no less than 120 days from the election, which is at the beginning of May.  So there's still a couple of weeks.
> 
> Also, it appears that Stepanie Aardall's fax isn't responding, so you have a couple of options.  You can call her and ask for an alternate fax number, or you can scan it and email it to her.



Phillip,
Are you refering to the state law in the state of Washington where the corporate headquarters are or some other state?


----------



## RichM (May 15, 2007)

PA- said:


> An update; though the *May 11 date* has passed, the nomination period can't legally be ended yet.  State law requires that the closing of nominations not be until no less than 120 days from the election, which is *at the beginning of May.*  So there's still a couple of weeks.
> 
> Also, it appears that Stepanie Aardall's fax isn't responding, so you have a couple of options.  You can call her and ask for an alternate fax number, or you can scan it and email it to her.




I'm confused... is it May or is it May?


___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## Born2Travel (May 15, 2007)

Gee, I wonder why her fax isn't responding?  Out of paper?  Got tired of reloading it? :annoyed:


----------



## PA- (May 15, 2007)

RichM said:


> I'm confused... is it May or is it May?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I meant beginning of JUNE.  That's as soon as they can legally cut off nominations.  That's 120 days before the meeting.


----------



## PA- (May 15, 2007)

roadsister said:


> Phillip,
> Are you refering to the state law in the state of Washington where the corporate headquarters are or some other state?




No, Worldmark is incorporated in the state of California.  Here's a link to the specific law.  You'd think Wyndham would check this stuff, wouldn't you?


http://law.onecle.com/california/corporations/7522.html

See section A.


----------



## RichM (May 15, 2007)

Philip - didn't you mean Section 7521, specifically 7521(b)?:

http://caselaw.lp.findlaw.com/cacodes/corp/7520-7527.html

EDIT: Never mind, you were quoting about timeframe for the close of nominations which is in the link you provided in 7522

___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## PA- (Jun 12, 2007)

I got notification this weekend that I WILL be on the ballot.  Thanks to everyone who sent in a petition to get me on the ballot.  I'm convinced that without those petitions, they wouldn't have put me on the ballot.  Now, the next thing I need to ask for is your proxy.  Please go to this link, fill out the proxy and send it to me at the address shown.

Please know that you WILL be included in whatever silly drawings Wyndham has to give away free credits for sending in your proxies by whatever date they choose.  I'll send in all proxies by that date.

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10816


----------

